# Carrier Air V Furnace Relay Issue



## Animal223 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
I recently purchased a 2003 26RS with the Carrier Air V ducted A/C. I am hoping maybe someone here has seen the problem I'm having before and can maybe offer some help.

A/C operation works great. However, it appears as though the relay that tells the furnace to go on is not closing. When choosing Furnace mode on the remote, the unit gives 2 beeps and nothing happens (power light stays lit). Same for using the Furnace Emergency button on the ceiling unit.

If I disconnect the red/white furnace leads from the blue wires and jump them together, the furnace starts right up and heats normally, so I believe the problem is not in the furnace. If all else fails, I can just wire up a wall thermostat, but I thought I'd try and see if there's something I can do to make the unit work as intended.

Has anyone else had a similar problem, and if so, how did you fix it? I have done a number of searches and not found an answer.

Thanks!
JF


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

So many complaints about the old wireless remotes that I would just wire up a wall thermostat and call it a mod!!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

The roof unit schematics shows the furnace relay is part of a printed circuit board.

Like CamperAndy said a wall t/stat would be your cheapest fix.


----------

